# How many trees of each fruit should I have?



## ku7 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to have more space to decorate my island.  How many trees of each fruit type do I need to have?  How many of the pine trees should I keep?  How Many native fruit trees should if keep?  How much bamboo?

Trying to determine the minimum I should keep.


----------



## ku7 (Apr 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## Suicune (Apr 12, 2020)

It's totally up to you how many trees you want to have on your island, there's no set amount (unless you're trying to get a 5-start rating with Isabelle). Personally, I like to have at least ten of each tree type, but that's just me.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 12, 2020)

As much as you want. The game doesn't enforce any of that on you. You might have to have a certain amount of trees to get up to 5* for your island, but I don't think it requires specific ones. Any are probably fine.

It would probably be good to have a few of each type for farming of ingredients reasons if you want to make any DIYs. But that's it. Literally only a few of each minimum if you don't want many.


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 12, 2020)

It is believed (but not confirmed) that the minimum number of trees required for a 5 star island is 110. I have 100-115 trees right now, and am currently a 4 star island, with Isabelle not mentioning anything related to trees. With that being said, you could probably have 20 of each fruit tree and be fine. If you want the pine trees you could add a few of those.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 12, 2020)

At this rate with my how my island is going, I’d be surprised if I have more than 5 trees!


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 12, 2020)

So far, I haven't seen any DIY recipes that require more than 15 of an specific item, so I'd say 5 of each fruit tree should be safe. For bamboo, it depends on how quickly you want to be able to farm bamboo, but again I'd say 5 gives you a decent amount to farm every day. For pine trees, it depends on how many you want for shaking things like furniture and wasps out of the trees, and if NH is like NL, you may want a few for Toy Day lights on the trees. I'd recommend a minimum of 10 pine trees. I don't think these numbers are enough for a 5 star island rating, but if you don't care about that and just want the trees for resources, then I think they're enough to get everything you need.


----------



## sailorcosmos (Apr 14, 2020)

Personally I like to have at least 10 of each fruit tree in a small orchard area, but for the other kinds it's up to you. At least 10 of every kind of tree is probably enough for your resource needs. For bamboo, I currently have 5 in a little stone garden and that seems to be enough if you just want the minimum.

If you're struggling to find ways to keep non-fruit trees while still having open spaces for decoration, here are some suggestions based on things I've tried before:
-line some of your paths with trees (it has a very striking effect in cherry blossom season)
-put trees behind or between buildings
-put a tree on either side of your museum entrance, or other building entrances, or on either side of a waterfall
-place trees up against cliffs (leave at least two spaces between them for ladder space) or near the edge of your beach so they're out of the way
-make a little "forest" area near your campsite that you can fill with nature-y items


----------



## Jas (Apr 14, 2020)

i have four lil segments of land on the upper tier of my island with 8-10 of each tree!


----------

